# Florida Continuing Education Courses for Roofers



## SuperiorRoofing954.com (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi there contractor friends. Wanted to ask for recommendations for the continuing education courses (14 hr) for Florida Roofers. 
Any good places? Any places I should stay away from? At this point I think the easies option is to take online courses, but I'm not rulling out a good in-person training course.

Has anyone taken the 14 hr. online course with CEI (only $59)?

Thanks and regards!

SuperiorRoofing954.com


----------

